

CSS Best Practices for Team-Based Development - gspyrou
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/scriptjunkie/ff679957.aspx

======
antidaily
"I write my styles on one line ... Personally, I feel this is more readable.
And my team members agree. When dealing with so many lines of CSS, the multi-
line approach becomes cumbersome to scan through. Keeping everything on one
line seems to make it easier."

